
Germanys Finance Committee Forces Apple to Open NFC APIs via New Legislature - Roritharr
https://translate.google.com/translate?hl=de&sl=auto&tl=en&u=https%3A%2F%2Fwww.finanz-szene.de%2Fpayments%2Fgesetzes-coup-muss-apple-sein-iphone-jetzt-fuer-banken-apps-oeffnen%2F
======
Roritharr
Here are some comments in german by Metin Hakverdi, Member of the Bundestag
and part of the Finance Committee:

[https://twitter.com/MetinHakverdi/status/1194596777833455621](https://twitter.com/MetinHakverdi/status/1194596777833455621)

[https://twitter.com/MetinHakverdi/status/1194597127940452352](https://twitter.com/MetinHakverdi/status/1194597127940452352)

------
Roritharr
More reputable source (Handelsblatt):

[https://translate.google.com/translate?hl=de&sl=auto&tl=en&u...](https://translate.google.com/translate?hl=de&sl=auto&tl=en&u=https%3A%2F%2Fwww.handelsblatt.com%2Ffinanzen%2Fsteuern-
recht%2Frecht%2Fnfc-schnittstelle-finanzausschuss-bringt-gesetz-gegen-apple-
pay-monopol-auf-den-
weg%2F25222218.html%3Fticket%3DST-2038085-ReMFQVIOrCZX7NLSZlCt-ap6)

